

Ask HN: Why is everyone spending time at Hackathons and not at Sellathons? - SuperChihuahua

I've learned that 5% of a business is the idea, 15% is the product, and 80% is the selling. The number one reason companies fail is because they do not know how to sell? Isn't it better to spend more time at "Sellathons" learning how to sell - and less time at Hackathons?
======
darkxanthos
I like what you're saying and would like to subscribe to your newsletter.

How do we start that??

~~~
RollAHardSix
Where did you see newsletter at?

~~~
RollAHardSix
I fail to see why I was down-voted for this.

"I've learned that 5% of a business is the idea, 15% is the product, and 80%
is the selling. The number one reason companies fail is because they do not
know how to sell? Isn't it better to spend more time at "Sellathons" learning
how to sell - and less time at Hackathons?"

There is absolutely nothing in here about a newsletter. I feel it's a valid
question.

~~~
nodemaker
lol it was a rhetorical comment!

~~~
RollAHardSix
Oh oops! Missed that! Thanks for the clarification. =)

~~~
darkxanthos
It was :D

But yeah... what happened with this?

------
tstegart
It would be better but selling is scary and requires asking something of real
people. Its not the easiest thing to do so I think people shy away from it.

------
sixQuarks
How would you go about doing a sellathon?

~~~
SuperChihuahua
You spend some time telling each other how you are selling/marketing your
product/service and come up with new ways

~~~
bjstewr
I like where this is going. Too many times there are great products out there
that get little recognition because they don't go about marketing and selling
properly. I could see this being great if there were some newer companies
having sales issues and learning from sales people. Coming from a sales
background, one of the hardest things is understanding who might be having the
problem you are trying to solve and then going after them. There are plenty of
very successful SaaS companies that didn't have a super viral launch but once
they figured out their customer went and crushed it. (b2b applications come to
mind)

------
mapster
or pairing up tech founders with skilled salespeople who want to work in tech.

